# Black metal ILF riser for hunting



## cwegga (Apr 10, 2018)

WF19 from CD archery. Something from Morrison. Maybe Dryad's metal ilf riser. Or something like the Big Rock Pharos or Samick iforgetthename.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Border - Tempest. Bernardini - Cobra and Mamba. Optimus. DAS - Dalaa or tribute or originals.

Bowmania


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

In my opinion, you will not find a better ILF hunting riser than the Tradtech Titan.


It was the first metal ILF "hunting" riser to hit the market over 12 years ago and I don't think you will find a better built, better backed, and more versatile riser on the market even today.









KPC


----------



## Sixpoint_slam (Oct 12, 2014)

GEREP said:


> In my opinion, you will not find a better ILF hunting riser than the Tradtech Titan.
> 
> 
> It was the first metal ILF "hunting" riser to hit the market over 12 years ago and I don't think you will find a better built, better backed, and more versatile riser on the market even today.
> ...


+ 1 on that. I have the Titan III and I absolutely love it. I prefer shooting it off the bare riser, and it feels like a longbow in my hands. Actually searching for some longbow limbs for it. Whatever you do, I recommend buying used!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

There are a LOT of very good metal hunting ILF risers available. It really boils down to personal taste.

Tradtech Titan II & III are very popular but IMO the one drawback with them is they don't have a radiused shelf. If you shoot with an elevated rest that isn't a problem.

Morrison makes a very good ILF riser with radiused shelf and has several plunger holes for mounting various rests & plungers. Morrison also has more options for riser lengths (13"-21") riser weights (light & heavy) within some riser lengths, and cerekoted color options than all the other brands

Hoyt's Satori risers are popular and offered 3 riser lengths but are to deflexed for me and the finish isn't as durable as some other brands.

After owning most of the brands my favorite and current hunting ILF risers are Gillo Ghost Super Hunters. IMO they have all of the features I want and are slightly heavier which I like. My next favorite riser is Morrison.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

lameduck said:


> Hi! I'm a beginner in archery and I bought my first ever bow a couple weeks ago (Mandarin Duck Phantom). I think I'm now addicted to archery, so I'm thinking of getting a more serious recurve bow. I prefer ILF for ease of assembly/disassembly and the flexibility of using limbs from various brands.
> Can you guys recommend a very good hunting bow riser? I prefer something which comes in an all-black metal. I'm currently looking at the Hoyt Satori. But I want to know what other ILF risers are available out there.
> Thanks in advance.


What is you draw length?


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

The Border Tempest risers are great. You can get them from 17"-27". They have good deflex are perfectly straight and have a nice carrying handle. I sold all my other ILF and even an original Gen 1 DAS riser since getting the Tempest.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Wow, many of those brands never show up on my previous internet searches! It's a good thing I decided to ask here.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Nick728 said:


> What is you draw length?


My computed draw length is 27.2", but it actually reaches at least 29" when I do the tape measure draw.


----------



## 93civiccpe (Jul 2, 2012)

Like the op, I'm packing to go down the same path. Thank you all for the recommendations


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Bosen has one rolling out ~ called "Blade", its a newer n more refined entry model than the previous "BlackBlade" riser

$149
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=463624047824885&id=100025318820210


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

personally I have not shot n handled one

but for what I experienced with Bosen, I dont think its badly or flimsy made, but do realize it is not a fancy riser at fancy price


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

if u can pay the satori price, n want something short

get a Gillo Ghost (both the super hunter or the ordinary Ghost model are great, the main difference is the grip they come with)

it is a much better riser than the Hoyt's offering.......I am saying this looking at my Satori n Alero

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmFLWHqVBeA
The Bosen limbs in this vid, I believe its the low end glass/foam limbs that sells under $120 on ebay, Bosen has much better RC3/5 Carbon Bamboo or Carbon Foam limbs at the sub $350 price


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

GEREP said:


> In my opinion, you will not find a better ILF hunting riser than the Tradtech Titan.
> 
> 
> It was the first metal ILF "hunting" riser to hit the market over 12 years ago and I don't think you will find a better built, better backed, and more versatile riser on the market even today.
> ...


I sold mine, but do agree its probably the best trad ILF out there (in terms of study weight in hand feel n finish quality), but it is somewhat a noisy bow possibly due to the limb pocket weight slot...plus that cheesy compass bugged me everytime


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

See if this pick works?


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Hard to beat a TT Titan. Been a great riser for many years now. Personally, still one of my favorites to this day. If you buy them directly from LAS. Your pretty much getting a lifetime warranty with it.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Second the TT Titan. I have the TT Titan III and prefer Long ILF limbs. It's built to shoot whatever limb or weight you choose. Very comfortable to shoot, good design. While I prefer a 25" riser the TT Titan III with long ILF limbs gives me a very shootable 64" bow even with my 31' draw.
I also shot a 25" SF Forged riser making a 70" bow & I do prefer the TT.
Nick


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Bosen stronghold,better than border at less money,19" perfect hunt ilf riser


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been shooting a Titan III since 2012 but mine is one of the quietest bows around according to my shooting companions.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

ltben said:


> Bosen stronghold,better than border at less money,19" perfect hunt ilf riser


Border fans will disagree 

But I have to agree the Stronghold is a very good riser


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

reddogge said:


> I've been shooting a Titan III since 2012 but mine is one of the quietest bows around according to my shooting companions.




That has been my experience also. I guess it all depends on how you set it up.

KPC


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 26, 2018)

I’ve shot a titan 2 for years now and it’s the one bow I haven’t sold lol. It’s perfect for me and I use a bear weather rest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)

Titan III for me.


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

I'd pick the Optimus riser from John's Archery before I shot a Titan riser. Lot better feeling and better balanced. 
The only ilf riser I now use is a riser designed by Matt McPherson of Mathews Archery, the TDX. Sky archery sold them for a while but no longer makes them. The only other two risers besides the Optimus riser is the Dryad mountain lite hunter and the Bosen horn hunter. Bow risers have great grips that feel great, balance great and looks very good adjustment and the limb pad angles work great for recurve limbs.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

for hunting i would pick the 17" samick discovery from alternative archery at 189$ to your door,,get the limbs there also for a ton cheaper.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks to all of you for the suggestions. I went ahead and placed an order for a Samick Discovery riser + foam core limbs. This is an impulsive purchase, so I hope I made a right decision (fingers crossed). 🙂


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

It seems a little hard to deal with alternative ss. Yesterday when they tried charging my credit card my bank texted me for verification, but it happened around 2am my time when I was asleep. It had to wait until I got up this morning. 

I received an email from them instructing me to re-enter my payment information, but their web site seems to be not functioning correctly. It won't let me in using the order information it's asking.

I tried contacting them by email to ask them if I should place the order again or just wait. But haven't received any reply.

I wish they would let me know promptly on what the status is, so I could make a decision. I don't want to accidentally purchase twice, because I hate the inconvenience of trying to return an overseas purchase. For me it won't be worth the low price of the items bought.

This is killing me. Am I just too impatient?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

they are about 7 hours ahead of us, so it makes it hard to comunicate.

on a side note my discovery limbs that i ordered 8 weeks ago shipped yesterday a.m.,, will get them tomorrow.
get your order faster from u.k. than from 3 rivers here in the states,,,,,go figure.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

martha j,

But I emailed them before 3pm their time. Unless they don't work afternoons...

It takes them 8 weeks to deliver to a US customer? Really?!!!


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

martha j,

Thank you for mentioning alternative ss speed of delivery. I did cancel my order by following the instruction on their website. 

I easily got attracted by the looks of the Samick Discovery and its price. I'll take another look at the other riser brands mentioned here.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

when i placed my order on the 30th of may theye were sold out & told me their next shipment of samick merchandise would be near the end of july,, they nailed it on the head,,, so you might want to rethink it.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Supposedly Amazon has them in stock...

https://www.amazon.com/SAMICK-Disco...y&qid=1564538715&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-2&th=1


----------



## TomMcDonald (Mar 14, 2019)

martha j said:


> when i placed my order on the 30th of may theye were sold out & told me their next shipment of samick merchandise would be near the end of july,, they nailed it on the head,,, so you might want to rethink it.


I got the same, ordered around the same time you did and got shipment notification 2 days ago.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Use PayPal.......always


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

There is a seller on eBay that will ship (USPS priority mail insured) Discovery risers for $217. I bought 2 risers from him and both arrived in 2 days.


----------



## gtj96 (Sep 28, 2014)

Tradtech Titan 2 or 3. titan 2 is 17", titan 3 is 19". Whatever length you prefer. This fits the bill of what you are looking for. Then if you want, you can buy a jager grip for it and its a killer set up!


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I suggest the OP browse websites of 3Rivers Archery, Lancaster Archery, Morrison Archery, CD Archery, SKY Archery, Alternative Services, and Border Archery to see all of the various metal riser offerings. There are lots of options to choose from. All one needs to do is determine what riser length you want and how fat your wallet is. Lastly, don't overlook the used riser market.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

anthonyray said:


> I'd pick the Optimus riser from John's Archery before I shot a Titan riser. Lot better feeling and better balanced.


The Optimus is our favorite too. Between my son and I, we have 4. I’ve shot more expensive recurves but I’ve not shot any that I like better.

-Dawg


----------



## T-Roy Frasier (Dec 12, 2018)

Is there a web site for john's archery?


----------



## Chester300 (Aug 19, 2019)

I couldn’t find a web site just FB


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I have had a number of risers and the two I have kept are the J.C. Optimus in 19" and the Black Wolf 17". I bought the Optimus after considering a Titan because I think the Titan is so damn ugly. Not trying to start something here but it is the reason I picked the Optimus. There are many more who love its looks. I was shooting it just a few hours ago with Uukha Ex1 Evo2 limbs. It is a great combination. The Black Wolf however, is my favorite and if I was to keep only one, this would be it. I actually went to Lancaster to buy a Satori (cool name) but when I was trying it out a sales man suggested I try the Black Wolf which is a carbon riser. Loved it and bought it with Trad Tech recurve and longbow limbs. Was shooting it today with the longbow limbs. Love it.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

John sells his Optimus risers on Trad Talk. That is where I got mine.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Risers are like golf clubs. The manufacturers keep coming out with "NEW" versions to tempt the consumers. However, the "OLD" versions perform just as well or better than the new versions and are found in the classifieds.


----------



## jvtrain (Sep 11, 2014)

Loved the last Titan I shot. Will have to get my own soon!


----------



## MTracer59 (Aug 24, 2019)

So looking at something like a Samick Discovery or perhaps the Johns Custom Archery Optimus. They both come in between $450-$500. 

Can anyone comment on the comparitive performance of the risers?

.............and the Foam core Samick limbs vs the JCA carbon limbs?

....is there a second hand option that might offer better performance at similar price point?


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

As much as I am a fan of TradTech and John Wert, I prefer the Morrisons.
The Titan series has an open end limb pocket. The Morrison is enclosed. So.if you unstrung the bow, and the detent pin springs are worn, the limb won't slide out of the riser
Also, the Morrison has hump.built into the shelf and a low plunger button allowing a button while shooting off of the shelf. If ypu don't want a plunger you can use a screw with a bit of leather glued to the tip as the strike plate. By using nylon washers I can adjust the centershot
Also has a high button hole for elevated rest


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

The best sub $400 19" riser u can get

Comparing to all the Hoyt trad risers I have


----------



## MTracer59 (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks for the input. The stronghold is cool. Any issue ya think with clearing the front support and Broadheads?


----------



## HawkeyeII (Sep 19, 2019)

Lancaster has a great selection of 17" and 19" risers. Your draw length and pocket book will determine the rest!


----------

